# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sulë Hotla (1875-1947), Një Jetë Për Shqipërinë

## strong_07

*Fshati Hotël i Kumanovës* është një nga vendbanimet më të vjetra të këtij rajoni, i populluar që në kohërat antike nga fiset ilire, dardane e pajone. Shtrihet rrëzë maleve të Karadakut (Mali i Zi i Shkupit), që gjenden në kufijtë më lindor të Shqipërisë natyrore, përkatësisht Maqedonisë shqiptare dhe Kosovës. Në dokumentet e vjetra, me këtë emër Hotla përmendet që nga viti 1335, pastaj riaktualizohet në defterët turq në vitin 1780, kur numëroheshin dhjetra familje shqiptare. Më 1916, në suazat e Qarkut të Kumanovës, ka pasur statusin e komunës, ku kanë marrë pjesë disa fshatra të komunës së sotme të Likovës.

Për një periudhë kohore, në Hotël kanë jetuar edhe një numër i madh i familjeve serbe, të cilat janë sjellur si kolonë nga Serbia. Ndërsa, aktualisht në këtë fshat jetojnë afër 4000 banor të gjithë shqiptarë dhe të besimit islam. Gjatë gjithë historisë sonë kombëtare, Hotla, si edhe fshatrat e tjera të këtij rajoni periferik të botës shqiptare, vazhdimisht u ballafaqua me synimet e armiqve të shumtë të huaj, të cilëve u pengonte elementi shqiptar. Së këndejmi, Hotla do të jep shumë dëshmorë të kombit në të gjitha luftërat e zhvilluara deri në ditët e sotit. Ndërsa, si rezultat i këtyre presioneve sistematike, një numër i madh i hotlanëve do të detyrohen edhe të emigrojnë jashtë vendit, kryesisht në Tuqi dhe vendet perendimore.
Në këto rrethana të rënda historike, në kohëra luftash e përpjekjesh për mbijetesë, lindi sypatremburi Sulë Hotla, i cili emrin e këtij fshati do ta përjetësojë në histori dhe do ta bëjë të pavdekshëm, ndërsa figura historike e trimit të Hotlës, për shumë kohë do të jetë simboli i qëndresës heroike të shqiptarëve të kësaj ane.

*Origjina familjare*

*SULEJMAN ASIP SULEJMANI*, i cili hyri në historinë e pastër shqiptare si SULË HOTLA, u lind në fshatin Hotël të Likovës  Kumanovës, në vitin 1875, në një familje bujare shqiptare me tradita të theksuara kombëtare e fetare. Fëmijëria dhe rinia i kaloi në një kohë kur në këtë nënqiell gërshetoheshin interesat e errëta të shteteve dhe popujve fqinjë grabitqarë. Andaj, Sula qysh i ri do ta kuptojë peshën e madhe të lirisë kombëtare, prej kur edhe do të sendërtohet në të ndjenja e lartë sublime ndaj atdheut.
Babai i Sulës ishte Asipi, një burrë i përmendur për burrëri dhe bujari, i cili vdiq herët, në moshën 45 vjeçare, dhe Sula mbeti shumë i ri që të kujdeset për familjen, por kishte edhe katër xhaxhallarë: Ganiun, Isenin, Raqipin dhe Ametin.
Sula ishte djali më i madh i familjes, ndërsa kishte edhe dy vëllezër më të rinj, Shefikun dhe Arifin, të cilët e përkrahën pa rezervë në luftën e tij të drejtë. Shefikun e vret UDB-a e Kumanovës më 1945 mbi pendën e Likovës, kurse Arifi vdes në vitin 1981 në fshatin e lindjes. Pasardhësit e Shefikut tani jetojnë në Shkup, kurse të Arifit në Hotël, të cilët së bashku me pasardhësit e Sulës, e përbëjnë bërthamën kryesore të kësaj familjeje në fshatin Hotël dhe bëjnë pjesë në lagjën e madhe të Ametallarëve.
Sulë Hotla ishte i martuar me Zylbeharen nga fshati Gllazhnjë afër Likovës, me të cilën do të lind pesë fëmijë: Tahirin, Azeminen, Mexhdin, Abedinin dhe Shasinen. Djali i madh, Tahiri, ishte kujdestari kryesor i shtëpisë, pasiqë Sula më tepër ishte i angazhuar në zhvillimet shoqërore dhe luftëra gati të pandërprera. Krah të djathtë në të gjitha luftërat, Sula e kishte djalin e dytë, Mexhidin, i cili shquhej për nga aftësitë e jashtëzakoshme luftarake, por bashkëluftëtarë në periudha të caktuara i kishte edhe vëllezërit Shefikun dhe Arifin. Djali i vogël i Sulës, Abedini, një kohë ka qëndrur në male, por më tepër ka qenë i angazhuar në logjistikën e këtyre ushatarëve, duke u siguruar ushqim dhe veshëmbathje. Tanimë nuk jeton asnjë nga këta fëmijë të Sulë Hotlës, të cilët megjithatë kanë lënë shumë djemë e vajza pas vetes. Siç do të shohim edhe më vonë, kjo familje atdhetare, gjatë luftës për liri dhe bashkim kombëtar do të jep tre dëshmorë të kombit: Sulën, Shefikun dhe Mexhidin. Që të tre, në raste të ndryshme bien dëshmorë duke u vrarë në pabesi nga dora e zezë komuniste.

*Shenjtari më i mirë në Karadak*

Më të vjetrit rrëfejnë se Sulë Hotla qysh si i ri kishte qenë shumë i dhënë pas pushkës dhe shoqërisë, andaj që nga mosha 15 vjeçare ai do të dallohej për mjeshtrinë e madhe të përdorimit të armëve të ndryshme. Si i ri kishte qenë shenjtari më i mirë në krejt rajonin, andaj fshatarat në çdo dasëm e kishin ftuar për të gjuajtur në shenjë gjatë ceremonive të marrjes së nuseve të reja, meqë sipas zakoneve të vjetra të kohës, qëllimi i cakut me pushkë kishte qenë njëri nga kushtet që nusja të merret nga krushqit e rinj. Ai poashtu kishte pasur afinitete të larta artistike, duke luajtur shkëlqyeshëm në disa instrumente popullore dhe duke i kënduar në mënyrë të veçantë të ashtuquajturat Krahina, derisa këtë zanat më vonë do ta ushtronin mirë djemtë e tij Tahiri e Mexhidi, nami i të cilëve do të dëgjohej larg viseve të Karadakut.
Sula si i ri kishte qenë djalë shumë i fortë fizikisht, shtatlartë, trim dhe shumë i guximshëm. Veshja e tij kishte qenë gjithmonë e veçantë dhe karakteristike. Më të moshuarit rrëfejnë se Sula si i ri rreth ballit kishte mbajtur të lidhur një lloj shamie të hollë, e cila e dallonte nga të tjerët. Ai ishte edhe mjaft i dashur dhe i mençur, andaj gëzonte një respekt të madh në gjithë popullatën, e cila nderonte dhe dëshironte të identifikohej me të.
Familja e Sulë Hotlës kishte shumë pasuri të patundshme në fshatin Hotël, e cila përbëhej nga disa hektarë tokë dhe pyje, jo vetëm se në Hotël dhe rreth saj, por edhe në Llopatë, Nakushtakë, etj. Pjesën më të madhe nga kjo pasuri e patundshme më vonë do ti shpenzojë në organizimin e luftërave mbrojtëse në gjithë Karadakun, kurse me hyrjen e sistemit komunist, e gjithë kjo pasuri do ti konfiskohej nga organet e Pushtetit Popullor dhe do të nacionalizohej.
Gjatë kohës së Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene (SKS), Sulë Hotla do të jetë vetë mbret në trevën e Karadakut të Likovës e Kumanovës, duke u vënë në mbrojtje të popullatës civile vendase nga sulmet barbare. Prej vitit 1927 e deri më 1941, ai ishte udhëheqës i të ashtuquajturës Komunë e Mateçit, në të cilën përfshiheshin shumica e fshatrave malore të Karadakut të Kumanovës në Banovinën e Vardarit. Nëpër të gjitha zgjedhjet që asokohe janë mbajtur në çdo tre vjet, Sulë Hotla ka ngadhënjyer, duke gëzuar përkrahje të pakontestueshme nga e gjitha popullata e kësaj ane. Madje, është interesant momenti kur Sulë Hotla herën e parë i fiton votat e gjithë popullatës në zgjedhjet demoratike për kryetar komune. Në atë kohë për kundërkandidat e kishte pasur njëfarë Jovicën, serb i Mateçit, i cili nga inati i madh i humbjes nga patrioti shqiptar Sulë Hotla, pas tre ditëve pëson infarkt në zemër dhe vdes.
Në bazë të të dhënave gojore nga nipi i tij, Asip Sulejmani, mësohet se Sulë Hotla aktivitetin e vet luftarak e politik e fillon qysh gjatë kohës së Luftës së Parë Botërore, përkatësisht rreth vitit 1916, kur gjatë pushtimit të parë bullgar, si i ri fillimisht angazhohet si xhandar në njësinë e vmroistit Kërste Vojvoda, me qëllim që të bëjë atë që është e mundur për mbrojtjen e popullatës civile shqiptare nga zullumi i pushtuesve. Në kohën e Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene (SKS), rreth vitit 1922, ai përleshet me regjimin serb të kohës dhe arratiset në malet e Karadakut, duke u strehuar më tepër në fshatin malor Brezë dhe përreth tij. Atje do të qëndrojë 6-7 muaj, ndërsa jatak më të sigurtë në këtë periudhë e kishte pasur Jashar Bushin e Brezës. Më pas do të zihet nga regjimi serb dhe dënohet për revolucion kundër pushtetit! Gjatë kësaj kohe, shënohet tentimi i tij për thyerjen me forcë të burgut të Kumanovës. Kur merr vesh familja këtë gjë, xhaxhai i tij Iseni, detyrohet ti shesë dy hektarë tokë pjellore që familja e tij i kishte në fushën e fshatit Llopat. Me këtë, dënimin me burg e kompenzon me të holla të majme dhe arrinë të lirohet. Me gjasë, për një periudhë Sula duhej të ketë pushuar veprimtarinë e vet dhe më vonë, si burrë i pjekur dhe me autoritet, zgjedhet delegat në Kuvendin mbretëror në Shkup, si përfaqësues i denjë i popullatës shqiptare të kësaj ane disa vite me radhë.
Më pastaj, nuk mbahen mend me saktësi se si kanë rrjedhur ngjarjet, ndërsa dokumentet e shkruara të kohës ende janë të paprekshme për hulumtuesit shqiptarë.
Përmendet fakti se gjatë viteve 1930-33, popullata e kësaj ane ka pasur një krizë të madhe ekonomike, ndërsa duhani si rendiment kryesor në bujqësi, është shitur me një çmim tejet të ulët. Për ta përmirësuar gjendjen e popullatës, Sula bashkë me një pasanik dhe mik i mbretit, Veselin e Sllupçanit, shkojnë te Mbreti Aleksandër në Beograd ku ankohen për gjendjen e vështirë të popullatës, dhe kërkojnë rritjen e menjëhershme të çmimit të duhanit. Thuhet se që nga dita e nesërme, duhani u ble nga shteti me çmim të dyfishuar!
Deri në vitin 1941, kur definitivisht edhe në këto hapësira do të shpërthejë Lufta e Dytë Botrore, Sulë Hotla ka qenë prezentues i drejtpërdrejtë i problemeve dhe interesave të kësaj popullate. Siç dihet, më 6 prill 1941, Gjermania e sulmon Jugosllavinë dhe për një kohë shumë të shkurtër e pushton atë. Sipas të dhënave gojore, kur gjermanët hyjnë në këtë pjesë dhe shohin se gati të gjithë janë shqiptarë, në Shkup e mbledhin parinë e kohës, beglerët, duke dashur që atyre tua besojnë sundimin, por ata nuk pranojnë, nuk zotohen se mund të qeverisin nën koloninë gjermane. Pas kësaj, Komandanti gjerman e thërret në ndihmë mbretin bullgar Borisin, i cili më pastaj e anekson këtë pjesë të Maqedonisë. Me vendosjen e bullgarëve në këto anë, Sulë Hotla do të arrijë të emrohet Komandant i stacionit policor në Mateç, dhe në atë mënyrë rendin dhe rregullin do ta vendosë vetë me bashkëpunëtorët e tij shqiptarë. Këtu bëhet fjalë për formimin e njësitit të ashtuquajtur Kontraçeta, në përbërjen e të cilit nuk do të mund të hyjë asnjë bullgar, serb apo maqedonas, përkundër insistimit të udhëheqësve bullgar. Me këtë rast, Sula fillimisht do ti veshë me uniformë 30 policë shqiptarë, nga të cilët 20 të fshatit Mateç, kurse të tjerët nga fshatrat tjera shqiptare të Karadakut. Në këtë mënyrë, në rrethana të reja ai do të arrijë të punojë në krijimin e një territori autonom shqiptar, me synim të bashkangjitjes së tij pjesëve tjera të cunguara të trungut shqiptar. Ky vizion i Sulë Hotlës do të vërehet edhe nga lidhjet dhe bashkëpunimin e tij të mëpastajmë me krerët shqiptarë të Karadakut të Preshevës si dhe Kosovës e Shqipërisë. Parimisht, veprimtaria e tij nën pushtetin bullgar, do të jetë strategjia e tij afatshkurte për të pasur hapësirë të nevojshme në veprimtarinë atdhetare.

*Ndër të parët e ndjeu rrezikun e ardhjes ideologjisë së zezë komuniste*

Sundimi bullgar nuk zgjati shumë, kurse Sulë Hotla ndër të parët nga këto anë do të ndjejë rrezikun e ardhjes së proletarëve të kuq dhe ideologjisë së zezë komuniste, andaj edhe i pari në këto anë do të vendosë të kundërshtojë deri në pikën e fundit këtë mallkim kombëtar. Në këto rethana, ai bashkë me Mulla Dullën e Hotlës dhe bashkëluftëtarë tjerë, do të fillojë me organizimin e çetave vullnetare nacionaliste shqiptare, duke luftuar për mbrojtjen e popullatës civile nga zullumi i pushtuesve partizano-çetnikë. Këtu e këndej, veprimtaria luftarake e Sulë Hotlës për flamurin kuq e zi, do të vazhdohet me rezistencë të armatosur kryesisht në bjeshkët e larta të Karadakut të Shkupit e Kumanovës, ndërsa fshati Brezë do të jetë një nga vendstrehimet e tij më të sigurta me bashkëluftëtarët besnikë. Sula shumë shpejtë do të lidhet me veprimtarë të shquar antikomunistë nga Kosova e Shqipëria, të cilët nuk do të zgjedhin mjete dhe metoda në luftën për bashkimin e të gjitha trojeve shqiptare. Bashkëpunon ngushtë me forcat e ushtrisë kombëtare të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit, të udhëhequra nga Xhafer Deva. Në shënimet më të reja bibliografike thuhet se në një kuvend burrash, në fillim të vitit 1944, Sulë Hotla do të zgjidhet për komandant të çetave të Ballit Kombëtar për krejt viset e Kumanovës. Në të vërtetë, pas tërheqjes së Bullgarisë fashiste, në shtator të vitit 1944, me iniciativë të Sulë Hotlës, në Mateç mbahet një tubim i madh me flamuj kombëtar, ku marrin pjesë mbi 2000 veta dhe kreu më i lartë i rezistencës shqiptare nga kjo anë si: Ali Syla, Mulla Hajdari, Mulla Dulla, Iljaz Hoxha, Ferat Efendija, Xhemail Hoxha, Destan Kumanova, Ramadan Qazimi etj. Me këtë rast, Mulla Dulla i Hotlës (Abdulla Ebibi 1904-1944) zgjedhet nënprefekt i prefekturës së Mateçit, Sulë Hotla komandant i forcave ushtarake, ndërsa Mulla Hajdari i Orizarës zgjedhet komesar politik, me detyrë që të furnizojë ushtrinë me ushqim dhe armatim. Prej kësaj periudhe deri kah mesi i nëntorit forcat shqiptare që numëronin rreth 3.600 ushtarë, arritën ti përballojnë të gjitha sulmet ushtarake që vinin nga ana e divizionit të Kumanovës, që përfshinin Brigadën XVI dhe XVII-të të LNÇ-së maqedone. Këto brigada u krijuan po në këtë kohë, ndërsa shumica e tyre ishin çetnikë të Drazha Mihajlloviçit dhe ushtarë të ish-ushtrisë fashiste bullgare.
Ky numër i madh i luftëtarëve vullnetarë shqiptarë pranohet edhe nga historiografia maqedonase. Në një dokument të 23 nëntorit 1944, thuhet se forcat reaksionare në rajonin e Karadakut të Shkupit numëronin rreth 3000 veta, kurse në një dokument të 21 dhjetorit, thuhet se vetëm në Gjilan kjo shifër është në rreth 2000 ballistë. Më tej në dokumentet e udhëheqësisë sllavo-komuniste thuhet se këto forca shqiptare filluan ti sulmojnë njësitë e LNÇ-së në Maqedoni dhe ta pamundësojnë punën e organeve të pushtetit popullor.
Në këtë mënyrë, me gjithë vështirësitë e mëdha që ekzistonin asokohe, Sulë Hotla do të arrijë që në mënyrë efikase tu kundërvihet qëllimeve të ulëta të pushtuesve sllavë e bullgarë, të cilët dëshironin zhbërjen e qenësisë shqiptare në këto anë. Ndërsa, si rezultat i luftës heroike të ushtarëve të Sulës, në këtë rajon nuk do të mund të bëhen masakra e shkatërrime të mëdha ndaj pronave dhe popullatës shqiptare, por atyre në periudhën nëntor-dhjetor 1944, kur Brigada e XVIII partizane, në emër të çlirimit, vrau e gjymtoi shumë shqiptarë edhe në fshatrat e Karadakut të Kumanovës, si në Sopot, Allashec, Runicë etj.
Në anën tjetër, sadoqë në kushte jashtëzakonisht të vështira të komunikimit të ndërsjellë, krerët e nacionalizmës shqiptare, arritën që në mënyrë deri diku të kënaqshme ti koordinonin veprimet e tyre në luftën e përbashkët kundër hordhive sllave të trojet shqiptare të Ballkanit. Përmes tubimeve historike që dalëzotësit e atdheut mbajtën në të katër anët e Shqipërisë së copëtuar etnike, arritën që në masë të madhe të mbajnë gjallë idealin e lartë kombëtar, përmes luftës së pakompromis me të gjitha palët armiqsore nëpër betejat e shumta politike e luftarake.
Në funksion të ruajtjes së kompaktësisë kombëtare shqiptare në kufijtë e saj etnik, Sulë Hotla do të ketë bashkëpunim të ngushtë dhe kontakte të vazhdueshme me krerët tjerë të nacionalizmës shqiptare, si Xhemë Gostivari, Mefailat e Kërçovës, Mulla Idriz Gjilanin, Ibrahim Kelmendin, Gjon Sereçin, Ferat Dragën, Avdyl Durrën, Hysen Tërpezën, e shumë ballorë të tjerë të kombit, të cilët do të mbeten gjithnjë miq të fjalës e të pushkës së Sulë Hotlës. Krejt çeta e tij me luftëtarë trima, do të inkuadrohet plotësisht në strategjinë luftarake të Lidhjes së Dytë të Prizrenit.

*Lufta heroike për mbrojtjen e kufijve etnikë*

Me kapitullimin e Bullgarisë fashiste në shtator 1944, Shaip Kamberi si udhëheqës i Ballit Kombëtar për Tetovë e Gostivar arrinë të organizojë një tubim mbi Tetovë ku kanë qenë të ftuar bijtë më të mirë të kombit shqiptar në organizimin e vendit dhe mbrojtjen e territorit shqiptar nga forcat komuniste. Në këtë tubim kanë marr pjesë Xhemë Gostivari, Arif Kepetani, Sulë Hotla, Jusuf Kuliku, Kadri Saliu, Shehap Selimi, Gajur Derralla, Afëz Xhemil Efendiu, Mulla Abaz Abazi, Idriz Cërcëri, etj. Në këtë tubim u vendosë që të mbrohet me ushtri vullnetare çdo pllëmbë e tokës shqiptare. Për Komandant të forcave të Ballit Kombëtar u emrua Xhemë Gostivari, për zëvendës Mafail Zajazi nga Kërçova dhe Arif Kapetani nga Tetova. Ndësa, për zonën e Karadakut Sulë Hotla, për zonën e Kaçanikut Abdyl Dura me Ismail Hoxhën.
Pas këtij Kuvendi të Balli Kombëtar të mbajtur në malet e Sharrit vie si vetëtimë lajmi mbi masakrat e filluara të ushtrisë sllavo-partizane mbi popullatën e pafajshme shqiptare të Preshevës, edhe atë mu në natën e Bajramit të madh, në vjeshtën e vitit 1944. Si rrufe mali, dinjitarët e atdheut, Sulë Hotla dhe Mulla Idriz Gjilani, me njësitë e tyre të armatosura dhe me mendjehollësinë e prof.Ibrahim Kelmendit, do të bëjë pushkën një me preshevarët, dhe pas 12 orë luftimesh të ashpra, proletarët e kuq do të thyhen keq. Por, ofensiva e kësulëbardhëve nuk do të ndalet këtu. Kushtrimit për fitore të pushkës së Sulë Hotlës, do ti bashkangjiten edhe qindra pushkë të Xhemë Gostivarit dhe Mefailave të Kërçovës për çlirimin e kryeqendrës dardane  Shkupin, duke e ngritur flamurin kuq e zi mbi Urën e Gurit më 12 shtator 1944, pasi kjo pjesë iu bashkangjit Shqipërisë etnike që nga 8 shtatori.
Në memoaret e tij, duke përshkruar gjendjen e para fillimit të luftimeve për mbrojtjen e Preshevës dhe kufijve etnikë, prof.Ibrahim Kelmendi shkruan: Prej Kumanove, shkova në katundin Mateç, siç pata mësue gjindej Sylë Hotla me 150 vetë të armatosun. Përveç këtyne, ai kishte edhe tjerë shokë që kishin armë, dhe më tha se në rast nevoje edhe ata mund të vijshin. Për ketë plak të sinqertë, trim dhe me dinjitet, shokët e tij dhe të gjithë shqiptarët e rrethit të Kumanovës kishin respekt. Pa ndonjë vështirësi, ky plak kreshnik dhe unë u muarëm vesh me i luftue partizanët, se sa këta tentojshin me kalue hekurudhën, e cila ndan shumicën shqiptare prej shumicës serbo-maqedone. Me 11 shtator 1944, u ktheva në Preshevë.
Më 17 dhjetor 1944, me pjesëmarrjne e mëse 1000 burrave nën pushkë, në Zarbincë të Karadakut të Preshevës u mbajt kuvendi i themelues i Shtabit Drejtues të Rezistencës Shqiptare për Kosovën Lindore, nën drejtimin e Mulla Idriz Gjilanit, i cili u zgjodh edhe komandant i forcave vullnetare shqiptare. Për sekretar u zgjodh Muharrem Fejza, zëvendëskomandant Sylë Zarbinca, kurse për anëtarë u emruan komandantët e njësive guerile: Shefki Desivojca, Ajet Rainca, Lam Breznica, Ajet Kosovica, Xheladin Kurbalia, Lotë Vaku, Hoxhë Lipovica, Faik Tairi dhe Sulë Hotla.
Edhe në rolin e Komandantit të çetave të armatosura balliste për krejt viset e Kumanovës edhe në rolin e anëtarit të Shtabit të Lëvizjes së Rezistencës Shqiptare të Kosovës Lindore, edhe në rolin e promotorit për organizimin e Komiteteve të Rinisë Nacionaliste për Mbrojtjen e Kosovës në viset e Kumanovës, Sulë Hotla ky gurë kalaje në ngrehinën e madhe të atdhe-dashurisë shqiptare, gjithnjë do të jetë i gatshëm që me forcën e dijes së plakut të urtë e strategut luftarak, tu japë guxim e zemër bashkëluftëtarëve për realizimin e idealit të të gjithë shqiptarëve, bashkimin e trojeve etnike.
Pra, në këtë kohë, në rajonin e Karadakut të Kumanovës vepronte Bataljoni i Karadakut nën udhëheqjen e Sulë Hotlës, sipas urdhërave që vinin nga Mulla Idrizi, respektivisht prefektura e Gjilanit dhe Shtabi Suprem për Mbrojtjen e Tokave të Liruara Shqiptare të Kosovës Lindore. Këto forca vullnetare shqiptare shtriheshin përreth qytetit të Shkupit, duke i përfshirë vendbanimet: Satapetkë, Barovë, Çiflikë, Nerezë, Krushupekë, Gërçecë, Shishovë, të gjithë fshatrat e Dërvenit dhe në veri të Shkupit vendbanimet Bllacë, Nigishtan, Luboten, Tanishecë, Brezë, Malinë, Grushinë për të kaluar në Karadakun e Kumanovës.

*Përkrahu fuqishëm organizimin e NDSH-së*

Gjatë fundit të vitit 1945, në këto anë po merrte shtat një tjetër lëvizje ilegale-patrotike, nën udhëheqjen e mendjendriturit Gjon Sereçi. Ishte kjo Organizata Nacional-Demokratike Shqiptare, e quajtur shkurt NDSH, të cilën Sulë Hotla do ta përkrahë fare pa u hamendur. Që në fillim, në bisedën që Sulë Hotla e pati me profesor Ibrahim Kelmendin, do ta sigurojë këtë të fundit në mbështetje të gjithëanshme për këtë projekt kombëtar. Pas dy takimeve të ndara që i mban kreu i NDSH-së së Shkupit me Sulë Hotlën në Dimcë dhe Mulla Hajdarin në Shkup, në fund të tetorit 1945 formohet komiteti i NDSH-së për Kumanovë. Mbledhja mbahet në fshatin Orizare, saktësisht në shtëpinë e Zija Shabedinit, ku marrin pjesë: Sulë Hotla me shokët e tij, Eshtrefin dhe Destanin, pastaj Mulla Hajdari, Hafuz Sali Ameti, Mulla Selveri, Sami Shabedini, Ali Aliu, Zija Shabedini dhe Çelebi Sulejmani.
Me mbledhjen udhëheq Zija Sabedini, ndërsa fjalim mban Sulë Hotla i cili me këtë rast do të theksojë: Çështja shqiptare nuk ka mbaruar, por ajo së shpejti do të jetë në vëmendje të faktorit perendimor. Ju njoftojë se në Shkup funksionon organizata politike shqiptare e cila ka lidhje të ngushta me diplomacinë angleze dhe turke. Anglezët janë të interesuar për të na ndihmuar, mirëpo për këtë nevojitet organizimi jonë politik dhe ushtarak. Prandaj, ne sonte jemi mbledhur këtu për ta formuar Komitetin e NDSH-së për këtë regjion i cili do të merr përsipër të mirëmbajë çetën tonë ushtarake si në ushqim ashtu edhe në armatim, të formojë nënkomitetet e saja në të gjitha vendbanimet shqiptare, të mbajë lidhje të drejtëpërdrejta me Qendrën në Shkup, etj. Pas fjalimit të Sulë Hotlës zgjedhet kreu i Komitetit të NDSH-së për Kumanovën, ku kryetar me propozim të Sulës zgjedhet Mulla Hajdari, nënkryetarë Hafuz Sali Ameti dhe Mulla Selveri, sekretar Sami Shabedini, arkëtar Ali Aliu, ndërsa anëtarë Zija Shabedini dhe Çelebi Sulejmani.
Por, pas Kuvendit të Dërventit, në prill të vitit 1945, të udhëhequr prej Sulë Hotlës, do të vështirësohet aktiviteti politik dhe luftarak i Sulës për rezistencën shqiptare në viset e Kumanovës dhe të Shkupit. Prej tashti, Sulë Hotla do të detyrohet të kalojë një jetë shumë konspirative, i strehuar në familjet e Mulla Hajdarit të Orizarës, Miftar Brezës, Rrahman Rushanit e Zija Shabedinit të Orizarës dhe të Beqir Goranit të Shkupit, me prejardhje gjakovare.
Megjithatë, popullata shqiptare vazhdonte të kishte admirim të madh ndaj Sulë Hotlës, përskaj presioneve të vazhdueshme që po bënin shërbimet e fshehta jugosllave. Vetë kryeshefi i OZNA-s për qarkun e Shkupit, në një takim me kreun e Byrosë Politike të PKM-së thekson: Më e komplikuar situata është në Kumanovë. Atje edhe pse janë kryer burgosje të një pjese jatakësh, përsëri deri te informacionet e sakta nuk kemi mundësi të vijmë. Në vazhdim ai thekson: Popullata shqiptare ka besim të plotë ndaj Sulës dhe disa anëtarëve të këshillit Popullor, kështuqë secili çoban apo fshatar dijnë për lëvizjen e bandave, mirëpo nuk i tregojnë pushtetit. Ata ndaj Frontit dhe pushtetit qëndrojnë anash. Një frymë të tillë vërejmë edhe në dokumentin e 13 majit 1946, që ka të bëjë me mbledhjen e KQ të PKM-së, plenum me sekretarët e komiteteve të Shkupit, udhëheqësve të OZN-ës dhe instruktorët pranë KQ të PKM-së. Nga dokumenti po citojmë fjalët e kryeshefit të organizatës së rrethit të Shkupit, Tote, i cili në fjalën e tij thotë: Gjendja më e ndërlikuar është me shqiptaët, ku janë kryer burgosje të jatakëve në rajonin e Kumanovës. Ata lidheshin me Shqipërin e vjetër - Sula ka marrë letër  është interesuar për armatën tonë. Bota shqiptare po krijon besim ndaj Sulës dhe disa anëtarëve të mbrojtjes popullore.

*Kuvendi i Kopilaçës - Kongresi III i Ballit Kombëtar*

Sulë Hotla me tre-katër bashkëluftëtarë do të merr pjesë edhe në Kuvendin e Kopilaçës mbi Tanushë të mbajtur më 15-16 gusht 1945. Kuvendi ishte thirrur nga Shtabi Suprem i Kosovës, ndërsa kishte për qëllim riorganizimin e luftës së çetave nacionaliste vullnetare shqiptare. Në këtë kuvend merrnin pjesë rreth 20 komandantë, ndër të cilët edhe Hysen Tërpeza, Adem Gllavica, Ibrahim Kelmendi, Luan Gashi, Tefik Tanisheci, Din Hoxha, etj. Për shkak të rëndësisë që pati ky kuvend, u quajtë edhe si Kongresi III i Ballit Kombëtar. Në të u soll vendimi që kjo lëvizje shqiptare të merr emrin Lëvizja për Lirimin e Tokave Shqiptare, për shkak se emri i Ballit tanimë ishte kompromituar para syve të aleatëve si organizatë profashiste. Andaj, lëvizja me emër të ri do të duhetj ti bashkonte të gjitha organizatat dhe rrymat antikomuniste dhe antijugosllave nën flamurin e Shqipërisë Etnike.
Për të gjitha këto lëvizje ishte i informuar vazhdimisht Komiteti Qendror i PKM-së, përmes spiujve që kishte arritur të infiltrojë në grupet vullnetare shqiptare. Në një mbledhje të zgjeruar të KQ të PKM-së, e cila mbahet më 13 maj 1946 në Shkup me pjesëmarrje të: Llazar Kolishevskit, Kërste Cërvenkovskit, Cvetko Uzunovskit - Abaz, të gjithë kryeshefa të OZNA-së dhe instruktorë të PKM-së, temë debati kishin gjendjen më të re politike në Maqedoni, e me theks të veçantë lëvizjet e fundit të reaksionit shqiptaromadh, turkomadh dhe të VMRO-së. Sipas procesverbalit të këtij plenumi, përfaqësuesit e OZNA-s, në detaje informojnë për gjendjen e përgjithshme në Maqedoni që sipas tyre më kritike është në Kumanovë, sepse atje Sulë Hotla, me grupin e vet ka arritur ta përvetësojë gjithë popullatën shqiptare, përfshirë këtu edhe këshillat vendorë. Sipas tyre, atje çdo bari ka njohuri për lëvizjet e Sulës me shokët, por ata assesi nuk i japin informacione pushtetit, kështu që këshillat vendorë të zgjedhur prej Frontit Popullor, funksionojnë sipas urdhërave që i jep Sulë Hotla....
Mirëpo, duket qartë se për një periudhë të shkurtër gjendja do të fillojë të ndryshojë në mënyrë shumë të shpejtë në dëm të veprimtarëve të kauzës shqiptare, edhepse vazhdonin ta gëzonin përkrahjen e parezervë të sumicës së popullatës.
Në dosjen e veprimtarëve të NDSH-së, do të shihet se në mesin e gushtit të vitit 1946, Gjon Sereçi do të takohet në Kopilaçë me Sulë Hotlën, ku do të bisedojnë për mundësinë e shpëtimit të asaj që kishte mbetur pa u përbi nga diktatura e egër komuniste e cila gjithnjë e më tepër po merrte hov në këto hapësira. Bisedimet ishin realizuar edhe në frymën e kërkimit të mundësive që të shpëtonin nga kthetrat e OZNA-s ata që ende kishin mbetur të rezistonin nëpër male, meqë deri në këtë kohë ishin burgosur dhe vrarë shumica e anëtarëve të NDSH-së dhe LpLTSH-së. Ishte shqyrtuar mundësia e tërheqjes për në Greqi, gjë që ishte kundërshtuar nga udhëheqësia e guerijes shqiptare, të cilët kishin vendosur që të mos i lëshonin vendet e tyre, por edhe të heqnin dorë nga rezistenca e armatosur. Me këtë, ata kishin zgjedhur për vete fundin tragjik, por të lavdishëm, i cili do të shërbejë si një burim i pashterrshëm i frymësimit të gjeneratave që vijnë pas.
Në të vërtetë, triumfi i ideologjisë komuniste në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe joshja e shumë shqiptarëve për kinse fitimin e të drejtës së vetëvendosjes pas dëbimit të fashistëve, gjithnjë e më tepër po ua mbyllte shtigjet luftëtarëve të kauzës së vërtetë kombëtare, për eliminimin e të cilëve tanimë ishin aganzhuar mijëra spiunë sllavë e shqiptarë. I gjendur në momente të tilla të një degjenerimi të kolektiv mendor, Sulë Hotla që atëherë do ta parashikonte lajthitjen e shumicës së popullit shqiptarë, si dhe përfundimin e Jugosllavisë komuniste të Titos, e cila po ngrihej me shumë pompozitet, në emër të vëllazërim-bashkimit të të gjithë popujve.
Ky popull nuk e don lirinë. Tani të gjithë janë drejtuar kah Titoja, por do të vijë dita kur do të bëhen pishman (zhgënjehen), i thotë Sulë Hotla në një rast Mulla Hajdarit të Orizarës, pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve të përgjithshme jugosllave të vitit 1945, kur me plebishit fitoi Partia Komuniste e Josip Broz Titos. (Citati është transmetim i fjalëve të Mulla Hajdarit gjatë hetuesisë në organet e UDB-ës në Shkup).

*Kohë e tradhtive të egra komuniste*

Ndryshe, gjatë kësaj periudhe tradhtisht do të vriten një pjesë e madhe e krerëve të nacionalizmës shqiptare, kurse pjesa tjetër do të arrijnë që të kalonin për në Greqi, me qëllim që tu ikej kurthave dhe ndërskëmbzave komuniste. Sulë Hotla u ftua nga miku i ngushtë i idealeve Hysen Tërpeza, që ti bashkangjitet në rrugën drejt Greqisë. Madje, këtë vetë Hysen Tërpeza ia kishte dërguar një kalë shale, mirëpo Sula nuk do ta lejë atdheun aq lehtë, duke vendosur që edhe më tej të vazhdojë rezistencën e armatosur. Nexhati Hasani (1943) nga Bllaca, përcjell një rrëfim të Tefik Tanishecit, që bën fjalë për çastin kur është bërë përcjellja për në Greqi e një numër të madh të ushtarëve të Hysen tërpezës dhe Sulë Hotlës. Para nisjes, në një moment çohet një ushtarë dhe i drejtohet Sulës me fjalët: O Bacë, ti po na përcjell neve për në Greqi, por ku po mbetesh vetë?!. Kurse, Sulë Hotla, zemërthyer i përgjigjet: O vëllezër, udha e mbarë u qoftë juve dhe inshalla çka është më mirë për ju bahet, kurse unë po kthehem të jetoj në vendin dhe shpellën time. Do ta mbrojë shpellën derisa të më merr plumbi! Veç unë e di se sa nanën e kam lënë pa djalë. Kurrnjëherë nuk asht burrni për mua me i lanë ato nëna e ato familje të vetmuara, e unë me shpëtu.
Në bazë të shënimeve të historiografisë shqiptare, por edhe asaj komuniste jugosllave, rezistenca kombëtare shqiptare e Karadakut të Kumanovës do të shuhet e fundit nga të gjitha trevat e Maqedonisë si republikë e ish-Federatës jugosllave. Kjo rezistencë e armatosur, identifikohet me Sulë Hotlën dhe tetë shokët e tij më besnikë, të cilët kishin vendosur që edhe vdekjen ta bëjnë bashkë. Në këtë mes ishin  Ali Sylë Staneci, Sami Shabedini nga Orizarja, Hamzë Bilalli - Bellanoca me të birin Arifin, si dhe katër vëllezërit nga Breza, djemtë e Ajet Eminit: Aliu, Shefkiu, Iseni dhe Rasimi. Këta të nëntë kandilat e kombit, do të vehen në kurthën e OZNA-së famëkeqe në fund të viti 1947, me kontributin e tradhëtarit Abdulla Osmani nga Mateçi, i cili falë shërbimeve të mëdha antishqiptare që i kishte bërë në llogari të sllavo-komunizmit, më vonë do të ngjitej në hierarkitë e larta të pushtetit.
Kurtha ndaj grupit të Sulë Hotlës ishte përgatitur një periudhë të gjatë nga kuzhinat e sigurimit shtetëror jugosllav, dhe për këtë gjë ishin angazhuar shumë spiunë sllavë e shqiptarë. Mëse dy javë do të zgjasë rrugëtimi i kobshëm i dinjitarëve të atdheut, të shoqëruar nga agjentët jugosllav. Në malin e Pelisterit, në këtë pikë jugore të vendit, ishte improvizuar kufiri grek. Vetëm pasiqë të gjithë detyrohen që paqësisht ti dorëzojnë armët dhe municionin që kishin me vete, u tregohet e vërteta e hidhur  se të gjithë janë vënë në duart e OZN-as dhe se që të nesërmen do të transferoheshin në Shkup, ku i priste ekzekutimi i tmerrshëm komunist i 11 tetorit 1947.
Për këto krime kundër njerëzimit që u bënë pas përfundimit të luftës, komunistët jugosllav flisnin haptas edhe nëpër mbledhjet e tyre partiake, madje edhe krenoheshin me epshet e tyre të papërmbajtura shtazarake. Sekretari i Byrosë Politike të PKM-së, Kërste Cërvenkovski në një mledhje thekson: Pas çlirimit të vendit tonë, shqiptarët kishin rënë nën ndikimin e propagandës shqiptaromadhe, e cila manifestohej me aksione luftarake kundër ushtrisë tonë, dhe përkrahnin bandat e Xhemës, Mefailit, Sulës dhe bajraktarëve tjerë. Andaj, organet tona morën masa dënimi, duke realizuar një sërë ekzekutimesh. Këto ekzekutime që u kryen ndaj disa reaksionarëve dhe bandave, nga ana e pjesës intelektuale shqiptare nuk u komentuan si masë revolucionare, por si masa për shfarosjen e pakicës shqiptare....

*Populli nuk besonte se Sulë Hotla ishte i vdekur*

Edhe pas këtij fundi tragjik, është mjaft interesant të përmendet fakti se edhe për një kohë të gjatë pas likuidimit të Sulë Hotlës me shokë, populli shqiptar i Karadakut nuk do ti besojë propagandës sllavo-komuniste. Madje, edhe shumë vite pas përfundimit të luftës, njerëzit do të mendojnë se Sula ende është gjallë, se ka dalë në Greqi, në Amerikë apo gjetkë, duke mos pranuar se një burrë i tillë si ai do të mund të tradhtohej dhe të vritej. Këtë gjendje të krijuar në opinionin shqiptar më së miri e spjegojnë edhe dokumentet e arkivuara të kohës, në të cilat vetë udhëheqësia e lartë e PKM-së do të ketë telashe me organizimin e vet, për shkak se emri dhe fryma kombëtare e Sulë Hotlës ende ishte e gjallë tek popullata shqiptare e Karadakut të Kumanovës. Funksionari i lartë Kërste Cërvenkovski, në një raport tjetër drejtuar Byrosë Politike të PKM-së dhe PKJ-së, konstaton: Menjëherë pas çlirimit u mor aksioni për ta stabilizuar vendin, duke ju dhënë të drejta pakicës shqiptare. Me këtë u krijuan kushte për formimin e partisë, në rrethin e Dibrës dhe Kërçovës më 1945, ndërsa në rrethet e tjera kryesisht aty ka vitet 1947 dhe 1948. Mirëpo edhe përkundër asaj që është arritur stabilizimi politik, menjëherë duhet pranuar fakti se te masa shqiptare në atë moment nuk u arrit diferencimi politik dhe klasor. Mu për këtë edhe sot në qarkun e Tetovës dhe Gostivarit, grupi më i madh i popullatës ankohen për humbjen e banditëve në kohën e pastrimeve, dhe konsiderohet si një grushtë kundër shqiptarëve, për tua marrë të drejtat e tyre. Më tej, Cërvenkovski në këtë raport shton se në Kumanovë ende për Sulë Hotlën mbretërojnë legjendat dhe nuk besohet se ai është likuiduar. Edhe më tutje ai jeton në memoaret e tyre, kjo po vërehet në fshatrat: Hotël, Sllupçan, Mateç, Orizare etj ....
Sidoqoftë, shpirti kryengritës i shqiptarëve të këtyre kufijve etnikë, do të jetë përherë i gatshëm të bëhet fli, në të mirë të çështjes së shenjtë kombëtare. Ky shpirt revolucionar do të shpërthejë edhe në tri luftërat e fundit të shqiptarëve në Ballkan: në Kosovë, Luginë të Preshevës dhe Maqedoni, pa e realizuar qëllimin përfundimtar, i cili tani tentohet të arrihet përmes rrugëve tjera

----------


## Hotlani

*Komandantit të ballit kombëtar Bacë Sulë Hotla*

Në çdo vend ka i thon Shqipëri 
Eshtrat e mija i kam shkri. 
Mos me pyetni ku e kam varrin 
Me gjak timin kam la Vardarin. 

Nderi i kombit, nderi i ILIRIDËS 
është përkund në fole të shqipes. 
Kan lind një trim si kurr më parë 
edhe trim shumë i rrallë. 

Bacë Sulë Hotla e Oso Kuka 
Në krah hije ju kishte pushka. 
Ngjeshur rrethatore e xhamadana 
Nuk njohën bajloz e as kapedana. 

Ku i kam kufijt pyet Sulë Hotla, 
I ka njoftë perendia dhe e mbarë bota. 
Kush bënë roje në at kështjellë, 
A qëndronë shkaba me dy krerë?. 

Xhemë Gostivari pat lanë një fjalë, 
zot kësaj toke për me i dalë. 
Është tokë e jona e të parëve tonë 
Nga Molla e kuqe, Shkupi e deri në Vlorë. 

Vendin tim e kam ba Shqipëri 
qe mos të jetoni ne robëri. 
Gjith shqipëtarët kan dhanë betimin 
se një ditë do të bëjnë ribashkimin.
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

foto e Sulë Hotlës

----------


## Hotlani

> *Fshati Hotël i Kumanovës* është një nga vendbanimet më të vjetra të këtij rajoni, i populluar që në kohërat antike nga fiset ilire, dardane e pajone. Shtrihet rrëzë maleve të Karadakut (Mali i Zi i Shkupit), që gjenden në kufijtë më lindor të Shqipërisë natyrore, përkatësisht Maqedonisë shqiptare dhe Kosovës. Në dokumentet e vjetra, me këtë emër Hotla përmendet që nga viti 1335, pastaj riaktualizohet në defterët turq në vitin 1780, kur numëroheshin dhjetra familje shqiptare. Më 1916, në suazat e Qarkut të Kumanovës, ka pasur statusin e komunës, ku kanë marrë pjesë disa fshatra të komunës së sotme të Likovës.
> 
> Për një periudhë kohore, në Hotël kanë jetuar edhe një numër i madh i familjeve serbe, të cilat janë sjellur si kolonë nga Serbia. Ndërsa, aktualisht në këtë fshat jetojnë afër 4000 banor të gjithë shqiptarë dhe të besimit islam. Gjatë gjithë historisë sonë kombëtare, Hotla, si edhe fshatrat e tjera të këtij rajoni periferik të botës shqiptare, vazhdimisht u ballafaqua me synimet e armiqve të shumtë të huaj, të cilëve u pengonte elementi shqiptar. Së këndejmi, Hotla do të jep shumë dëshmorë të kombit në të gjitha luftërat e zhvilluara deri në ditët e sotit. Ndërsa, si rezultat i këtyre presioneve sistematike, një numër i madh i hotlanëve do të detyrohen edhe të emigrojnë jashtë vendit, kryesisht në Tuqi dhe vendet perendimore.
> Në këto rrethana të rënda historike, në kohëra luftash e përpjekjesh për mbijetesë, lindi sypatremburi Sulë Hotla, i cili emrin e këtij fshati do ta përjetësojë në histori dhe do ta bëjë të pavdekshëm, ndërsa figura historike e trimit të Hotlës, për shumë kohë do të jetë simboli i qëndresës heroike të shqiptarëve të kësaj ane.
> 
> *Origjina familjare*
> 
> *SULEJMAN ASIP SULEJMANI*, i cili hyri në historinë e pastër shqiptare si SULË HOTLA, u lind në fshatin Hotël të Likovës  Kumanovës, në vitin 1875, në një familje bujare shqiptare me tradita të theksuara kombëtare e fetare. Fëmijëria dhe rinia i kaloi në një kohë kur në këtë nënqiell gërshetoheshin interesat e errëta të shteteve dhe popujve fqinjë grabitqarë. Andaj, Sula qysh i ri do ta kuptojë peshën e madhe të lirisë kombëtare, prej kur edhe do të sendërtohet në të ndjenja e lartë sublime ndaj atdheut.
> Babai i Sulës ishte Asipi, një burrë i përmendur për burrëri dhe bujari, i cili vdiq herët, në moshën 45 vjeçare, dhe Sula mbeti shumë i ri që të kujdeset për familjen, por kishte edhe katër xhaxhallarë: Ganiun, Isenin, Raqipin dhe Ametin.
> ...


*I nderuar strong-07 shkrim shumë i bukur dhe keni bërë një punë shumë të mirë ,sepse pak po shkruhet për ket burrë shum të vyer dhe të shkathtë i cili në luftën e dytë botërore ka dhan një kontribut të jashtëzakonshëm për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe si përfaqsues ushtarak i luftës në Maqedoni vërtetë meriton të shkruhet shumë më shumë edhe pse jan shkruar disa libra nga autor të ndryshëm prap se prap jan pak.Një libër mjaft voluminoz ka shkruar i ndjeri Prof Tefik Jahiu si dhe autoret tjere ,por duhet të shkruhet edhe shumë më shumë për këtë figurë ushtarake .
*

----------


## Hotlani

Sulë Hotla ka qen shtylla kryesore e rezistencës shqipëtare në Maqedoni gjat luftës së dytë botrore.

----------


## Hotlani

*Foto e Sulë Hotlës*

----------


## Hotlani

Vendlindja dhe vendbanimi ku ka jetuar Sulë Hotla,por ku ka vdekur askush nuk e din ,sepse nuk ka ndonjë informacion të saktë.Ka hipotaeza nga më të ndryshmet ,por deri më sot ende askush nuk ka mundur ta gjej të vërtetën.

----------


## legjenda12

> Vendlindja dhe vendbanimi ku ka jetuar Sulë Hotla,por ku ka vdekur askush nuk e din ,sepse nuk ka ndonjë informacion të saktë.Ka hipotaeza nga më të ndryshmet ,por deri më sot ende askush nuk ka mundur ta gjej të vërtetën.


  po  ka  qen  trim    bashk  me  xhem  gostivar  sahit  terzia

----------


## Hotlani

Sulë Hotla

----------

